# DIY electric moutain bike?



## atomicthumbs (Sep 12, 2008)

I was considering saving up for a Bionx conversion kit, but they are too much and I'd be in college before I finished. 

I need a system for either a bicycle conversion kit or plans for a DIY conversion.

It needs to be relatively inexpensive, be able to handle hills (fire roads, mostly), and have a range of ~10-20 miles. It doesn't have to be high-speed, but as fast as it can go is good.

Could any of you help me with this? Thank you so much!


----------



## Wiredsim (Jul 4, 2008)

atomicthumbs, you can easily do a DIY electric bicycle, there are thousands of completed examples out there for you. Basically you will have to forgo a hub wheel, find a cheap motor that is powerful enough and find/buy some batteries and controller.

Basically you have to be resourceful! Try finding a electric scooter that someone is getting rid of for cheap because the batteries are dead. Or convert an alternator, or use a electric drill, or a alternator or.. You see what I am saying, if you can't afford a kit, then you need to research and hunt for bargains.

Also remember safety issues, like the strength of the frame and if your brakes are up to the task of stopping your now much fast bicycle.

I'd rather not redirect you to a different site, however there is a lot more info on e-bikes on Endless-sphere.com.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

wilsonmian said:


> I am wondering, if it will work on hills and mountains because I don't have trust on batteries.


I'm wondering the same thing. hahaha! I don't know if this thing will work on hills...  lol


----------



## wheelbarrow (Sep 22, 2008)

hi
the thing to do is to try and make it recharge the batteries as you free wheel down hill. then you can go much further. you see quite a lot of bikes that work in that way round here. also you could leave the pedals on and use them to boost power on the steep hills.


----------



## wheelbarrow (Sep 22, 2008)

i here that washing machine motors are quite good, and you always see them in skips.......


----------

